# Expansion/Neuer Content angekündigt!



## Wolfner (19. März 2010)

Oder zumindest etwas in der Art:

http://www.massively...ing-expansions/

Noch nicht viel Information, aber immerhin schonmal etwas, nach all den Monaten der Dürre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rozen (20. März 2010)

Endlich mal was vernünftiges, das heisst, das wir wohl noch was erwarten dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skaven eventuell, T5? wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin gespannt,


----------



## Barischni (20. März 2010)

Am 26. März findet die PAX East statt, man munkelt schon länger das es dort eine Ankündigung die Warhammer betrifft geben wird.
Das gerade jetzt so ein Interview kommt, 6 Tage vor dem Event ist schon ein komischer Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,...

Wer noch ein bisschen miträtzeln möchte dem kann ich diesen Blog empfehlen hier geht es in 2 Posts um möglich kommende Inhalte.

http://ao-lai.blog.d...-frage-8126907/
http://ao-lai.blog.d...detail-8140381/


----------



## Lorghi (20. März 2010)

na das klingt doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich




Edit: Nanu, wo bleibt denn Golrik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (22. März 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitier CM Ryoshu aus dem offiziellen Forum:



> also, bisher kann leider noch nicht alles dazu verraten werden, aber ich kann von meiner Seite aus bestätigen, dass dies von Mythic bestätigt wurde.



Klick

Wie auch immer, ich würde mich über neue Klassen, Maps oder Städte freuen. Höhere Level und die daraus folgende Item-Entwertung fände ich dagegen unschön.


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

Ja, mal sehen was so alles kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab da schon eine leise Vermutung...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rozen (22. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, mal sehen was so alles kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass hören!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meculer (22. März 2010)

Ich würde so gerne einen Echsenmenschen spielen, das wäre die erfüllung meiner warhammer träume... !! Fand die im Table Top schon immer super. nur leider fehlt mir das geld füür eine armee ;P

mfg meculer


----------



## Rozen (22. März 2010)

wenn neue Paarungen kommen werden wohl Skaven zu 100% kommen, denn das will die Com ja. Obwohl ich nicht weiss was an Ratten toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (22. März 2010)

Ryoshu zum Thema:



> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soefsn (22. März 2010)

Rozen schrieb:


> wenn neue Paarungen kommen werden wohl Skaven zu 100% kommen, denn das will die Com ja. Obwohl ich nicht weiss was an Ratten toll ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Skaven sind schlichtweg der Hammer. Sie sind Böse, sehen echt dreckig aus und sind einfach nur Kult. Echsenmenschen können gerne nach den Skarven kommen.


----------



## Rozen (22. März 2010)

....


----------



## xerkxes (22. März 2010)

Tja, totgesagte halt...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. März 2010)

Naja Skaven haben den Vorteil, sie können fast überall in der Welt auftauchen. Die Skaven sind an sich nicht das Problem, ihre Gegner sind es. Auf der Ordnungsseite passen fast nur noch Echsen, da diese sich völlig von den Bestehenden Völkern unterscheiden, im Aufbau der 4 Archetypen und im Aufbau ihrer Städte, Welt. Die Elfen/Bretonen Combo ist auchdenkbar, aber da ist eben das Prob das diese sehr seltsam wirken würde. Denn die Herrscher der Waldelfen sidn glaub ich Avatare der Götter. Bei den Bretonen wäre es zwar der Ritter schlecht hin, aber aber die Waldelfen täten seinen Verlust einfach billigen und damit tät es nicht passen. Warum die Bretonen und Waldelfen dann noch um Altdorf kämpfen, wäre ein weiteres Problem.
Bei den Echsen könnte man es noch recht gut erklären. Meine die stehen eh gegen das Chaos. Gut es sind Kaltblüter und Monster, aber Magier laufen durch Altdorf als wäre es ne natürliche gegebenheit und man spricht ohne Probleme mit Karl Franz und co. Also da ist vom Hintergrund 0 Problem. Meine in jeder Kneipe ist ein Auktionshaus, außer auf den Markt. Das lässt sich schon regeln.
Das Problem ist echt an sich der Gegner für Skaven, mit neuer Paarung. Da Söldner ja A unpassenden wären und zweitens auch wirklich fast das Imperium sind. Dort 4 neue Archetypen entwickeln, die sich noch von den anderen Unterscheiden ist ein Problem. Daher glaub ich nicht wirklich an neue Paarung. Dazu müsste man wieder ne Mechanik einführen und die alten sind teilweise nicht wirklich funktionstüchtig. Sie würden besser fahren echt dort mal auf zu peppen, wo es jetzt klemmt. Aber sie polishing halt, obwohl das Fahrzeug drunter noch Macken hat, der Motor stimmt noch nicht wirklich, die Räder sind nicht voll Rund und dennoch stellt man Seitenspiegel ein und poliert auf Glanz. Die neuen inhalte mögen gut sein, hübsch und egal wie es kommt, auch auf einer Art sehr Interesseant. Aber wenn das Gesamt Konzept so bleibt, wird es immer wieder nur ein kleiner Trost sein für ein paar. Klar werden einige es wieder probieren. Aber ich bin erst überzeugt von Mythic, wenn sie sich selbst an ihre Konzepte setzen und diese auch überarbeiten.


----------



## Pymonte (23. März 2010)

Bei Ordnung gibt es auch noch die Oger Söldner, die passen auch auf alle Archetpen und wären mal ne coole Rasse.


----------



## wiligut (23. März 2010)

Ich kenn mich in der Warhammer Geschichte nicht so aus und bin eh kein Fanatiker was Story usw. angeht, aber wieso soviele Ratten schön finden versteh ich auch nicht. Die "Rattenoger" im Donnerberg zB find ich sehr suspekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind Skaven nicht das gleiche?


----------



## Dominau (23. März 2010)

Das währe ein weiterer grund für mich wieder einzusteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (23. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich in der Warhammer Geschichte nicht so aus und bin eh kein Fanatiker was Story usw. angeht, aber wieso soviele Ratten schön finden versteh ich auch nicht. Die "Rattenoger" im Donnerberg zB find ich sehr suspekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ob es da Ratten gibt aber Skaven sind u.a. die Viecher in der Kanalisation und im Warpklingen Tunnel.


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bei Ordnung gibt es auch noch die Oger Söldner, die passen auch auf alle Archetpen und wären mal ne coole Rasse.



Ich finde Oger sollte man wie die Minotauren in DAoC hinzufügen (auf beiden Seiten). Sind ja überall als Söldner vertreten (und lungern auch auf beiden Seiten als freundliche NPCs rum).

Wird dafür natürlich umso schwieriger ein Pendant für die Skaven zu finden. Obwohl ich ehrlichgesagt nicht denke, dass wir in nächster Zeit über sowas spekulieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich in der Warhammer Geschichte nicht so aus und bin eh kein Fanatiker was Story usw. angeht, aber wieso soviele Ratten schön finden versteh ich auch nicht. Die "Rattenoger" im Donnerberg zB find ich sehr suspekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja Skaven haben halt was,weil sie wie in etwa Gobos,eigendlich einfach nur Feiges Pack mit ner grossen Klappe sind und wie ne Gruppe Schulhofschläger nur in grosser Masse so richtig sich Mächtig fühlen und es dann auch sein können dabei aber sobald sie ned mehr in Überzahl sind anfangen weg zu laufen. ^^ 
Ich muss ja auch gestehn das Skaven mir die liebste Rasse der Warhammerwelt sind und ich sie einfach nur kultig find mit ihrem selbstzerstörerischem Hang zum Wahnsinn und Verschlagenheit.
Sie haben halt alles was einem das Herz erwärmt. Mächtige Technik (die zum explodieren neigt) ,mächtige Kreaturen unter ihrer Herrschaft (naja zumindest meist ab und an fressen die auch mal ihren Meutenbändiger) ,verschlagene Assasinen die tötlich sind (falls sie ned von ihrem Teampartner von hinten erdolcht werden weil der sich nen Vorteil daraus erhofft) und mit den Grauen Propheten auch extrem mächtige Zauberer (welcher durch essen von Warpstein kurzzeitig geradezu allmächtig werden können falls es ihm nicht vorher den kopf wegsprengt) . Ach ja und riesige Armeen haben sie noch und damit mein ich wirklich riesige. ^^

PS Ratenoger sind das Produkt von selektiven Züchtungen des Züchterklans die an andere Skaven für viele Warpmünzen verkauft werden .Der Züchterklan ist durch seine Züchtungen im Laufe der Zeit zu viel Macht gekommen und hat einen ständigen Sitz im Rat der 13 welcher die geschicke der Skaven mehr oder weniger leitet.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. März 2010)

Orge sind Söldner und somit für Geld käuflich. Dazu würde ich es auch unpassend finden, wenn die Fraktion Ogre dem ganzen beitritt. Das wäre ja völlig seltsam. Nicht das Volk der Oger tritt dem ganzen bei, sondern oft nur Truppen oder Einheiten. Aber nach ihrem Derzeitigen System. Schließen sich dann die Oger zu 100% der Ordnung an und sterben mit ihnen und für sie. Dazu wären Oger auch körperlich deutlich größer als alle anderen Völker und somit nicht wirklich passend. Gegen Ogre wirken Zwerge wie Gnome und Menschen eher wie Kinder. Elfen wie so die langen Nerds mit Brille. Also das passt einfach nicht. Ogre sind Körperlich viel zu groß, die sind perfekte Truppen für Söldner. Als Kaufbare NSC zum Beispiel. Keeplord Leibgarde die man zusätzlich kaufen kann usw. Also da sind sie perfekt, aber nicht als Spieler Charkater. Ihre Bereich müsste viel zu groß sein. Zwei Ogre und keiner kommt mehr in eine Tür rein, davor Zwerge und fertig. Dahinter dann alles andere. Dazu würden sie auch Grünhäute auf ihrer Seite haben, die Gnoblar und Klassen vielfalt bieten sie nicht wirklich. Also Aussehen tun Oger alle Gleich. Also muss man 1 Gnoblar dazu nehmen, dass die Archetypen aufgehen. Range Gnoblar, Meele Oger, Tank Oger, Heiler/Suporrt Oger. Der Meele Oger ist aber wie der TAnk Oger, also die beiden sind sich zu ähnlich.
Deswegen tendiere ich so gesehen zu Echsen, da man dort eben eine Vielfalt hat und auch Skaven. Beide Völker haben genug seltsame Dinge. Aber durch die Archetypen Konzepte, passen einige Klassen wirklich nicht auf Rassen. 
Klassen
Range DD wäre bei Echsen Skinkrieger pefekt (Blasroher und Kurzbogen sind seine beiden Waffen. Der hat Gift als besonderen Baum im Nahkampf/Fernkampf, Blasroher und halt Kurzbogen/Wurfspeer.) Skaven hat man Jezzails und Giftwindkrieger, die man indrekt Koppeln kann.
Meele DD bei EChsen perfekt Sauruskrieger und bei Skaven Skavenlcanratte eben.
Zauber SKinschama und Graupprohet/Seuchenpriester
Tank Tempelwache und Skavenelitekrieger, mit Mutationen halt. Würde also einiges gehen. Auch Optisch ist viel möglich.
Gibt aber halt noch Bretonen/Waldelfen, die gut als Volks kombo gehen, solo aber eher unpassend sind. Da man sie in der Form schon als Hoch und Dunkelf oder Imperium hat. In der Paarung aber würden sie gut gehen. Tank stellen die Bretonen mit Ritter, Zauberer stellen Bretonen mit der Dame (Diesmal auch nur Frauen und keien Ausnahme), Meele Kampftänzer/Dryade als Range DD dann halt Waldläufer/Bogenschützen.

Aber so gesehen glaub ich nicht an eine Paarung, die dürfte dann ohne Hauptstadt raus kommen. Sonst kommen sich die anderen Paarung verarscht vor. Meine wenn die ne neue Paarung mit neuer Hauptstadt machen, dann müssen die auch alle anderen Hauptstädte bringen. Doch ohne Hauptstadt, worum kämpfen die dann eigentlich? Also wäre dafür eher das Endgame umzustrukturieren und die Lakes zusammen zu legen und dann noch einen großen Lake einzuführen. Also das man neue Paarungen versucht, dass wäre eher falsch. Da würde man nochmal das ganze Mit T1, T2 und T3 machen und ein zusätzliches T4 stellen. 

In einer Erweiterung haben sie aber viele gute Optionen, mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (26. März 2010)

Das traurige ist ja, dass es ne ganze Menge Screens und Alphaarbeiten zur Zwergen/Ork-Stadt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (26. März 2010)

Ja, tatsächlich Oger sind Söldner, der Kandidat bekommt 100 Punkte. Und was machen Söldner? Sie verkaufen ihr Leben für Geld.

Nun kauft das Imperium(Ordnung) einen Söldner-Oger-Stamm (wie sie es schon x mal in der Geschichte getan haben) und schon haben wir Oger in WAR bei der Ordnung. man man man, als ob das so unmöglich wäre.


----------



## Rozen (28. März 2010)

Auf der Pax kommt wohl nix mehr=(


----------



## Wolfner (28. März 2010)

Hab ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht erwartet.
Warum auch? Nach einem kaufbaren Add-On sah die Aussage vom Bioware-Chef nicht unbedingt aus. Eher nach einer Expansion im Stil der LdT. Und dafür braucht man nicht wirklich eine Convention um das anzukündigen.


----------



## Pymonte (28. März 2010)

Noch ist ein Tag Zeit, wobei ich auch nicht erwarte das auf der PAX was angekündigt wird. Eher nochmal Infos per Interview. Die E3 wäre die beste Möglichkeit zu Ankündigung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. März 2010)

Nein es ist nicht unmöglich. Nur dann wären Ogre keine Paarung. Das geht nicht. Meine gut man hat bei Hochelfen die Gesamte Insel mit der Glanzgarde verteidigt, wusste garnicht das die Elite so viel ist und dann so schwach. Aber egal meine ist ja auch nur ein Ork Clan der sogar überall ist etc. DA geht es auch mit einem Ogre Stamm. Der dann im Gesamten Weltrand Gebirge Lebt und überall auftaucht.

Klar als Söldner, aber nur als solche. ALso Kaufbare NSC dafür ist es ideal. Aber nicht als Fraktion. Dafür ist ein Oger Stamm viel zu klein. Ein Oger Stamm würde auch nicht so wichtig sein wie das Volk der Zwerge oder das Volk der Hochelfen, es ist nur ein Oger Stamm. Die passen als Söldner gut, eben kaufbare NSC und zusatz Mobs. Dafür Ideal, aber als Fraktion und dann noch Spielbar, bieten sie zu wenig. 
Mag zwar sein das in der Warhammer Geschichte sich ein Stamm dem Imperium mal angeschlossen hat für Geld. Aber dann schon richtig. Wenn dann muss sich das Oger Königreich auf das Imperium schlagen und das nicht für Geld, sondern Kostenlos. Sie haben dann Angst um ihre Welt und fürchten durch den Sieg vom Chaos um ihr Leben. Die Hochelfen haben auch denn Mahlstrom unverteidigt gelassen, einen Feind den Rücke gedreht, von dem sie mehr Wissen als dem Feind lieb sein kann und selbst Phönixkönig, Teclis und alles was Hochelfen als Armee aufbieten zum Imperium geschickt. Also werden ja Oger auch alles opfern, um der wichtigsten Haupstadt im Spiel zu retten. Denn ohne Altdorf zerströt das Chaos die Gesamte Welt. Der Mahlstrom ist egal, die restlichen Haupstädte auch.

Nein deswegen glaub ich nicht an Oger. Weil das sehr unpassend wäre. Weil als Söldner zum Einkaufen für Gold perfekt, als Fraktion eher unpassend und auch die Größe der Modell ist es. Finde aber nicht, dass ich 0 Ahnung von der Lore haben, dass man mich Loben muss das ich erkenne, dass es sich um Söldner handelt. Also bissel weiß ich über Warhammer bescheid und zwar so viel, dass ich sehe wo in WAR keine Rücksicht genommen wurde. Sigmar und Sonnenritter sag ich zum Beispiel. Klar mag ja nicht wichtig sein, aber glaub nicht dass ein Sonnenritter sich über ein Sigmarschild freut? Das ist aber nur ein Detail von vielen.

Glaub auch das sie noch Warten mit genauen Infos, die lassen vielleicht was Fallen oder mal Hinweislein streuen. Aber mehr wird es nicht geben.


----------



## C0ntra (29. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht unmöglich. Nur dann wären Ogre keine Paarung. Das geht nicht. Meine gut man hat bei Hochelfen die Gesamte Insel mit der Glanzgarde verteidigt, wusste garnicht das die Elite so viel ist und dann so schwach. Aber egal meine ist ja auch nur ein Ork Clan der sogar überall ist etc. DA geht es auch mit einem Ogre Stamm. Der dann im Gesamten Weltrand Gebirge Lebt und überall auftaucht.



Wieso verteidigt die Glanzgarde die ganze Insel? Ich dachte es wäre klar, das die einzelnen Gebiete nur Ausschnitte/Schauplätze aus der Welt sind und diese nicht als ganzes darstellen. Das die Gebiete nahtlos aneinander gereiht sind, ist nur aus Gameplay-Sicht nötig, damit die Karte durchgängig (zu durchlaufen) ist.
Bei den Orks analog, man ist Teil eines Clans, wer behauptet da, dass es nicht noch andere Clans gibt?


----------



## Kir Kanos (30. März 2010)

Oger wären eine nette Idee, wobei ich mich immer Frage, ob eine neue Rasse sein muss. Fraktion..naja das würde schon reizen. Wenn die Oger ungefähr so groß werden wie die NPCs, sollte es doch gehen. Orks und Chosens sind auch nicht gerade klein.

Was mir immer sauer aufstösst, ist dieses eins zu eins denken mit der Lore/Storyline von Warhammer. Es ist und bleibt ein MMO. Wenn die Lore leiden muss, damit das Spiel besser wird oder sich weiterentwickeln kann gerne.
Es sagt ja keiner das es so ausarten soll, wie in WoW. Das nächste Addon dort wird ja ein riesen Einschnitt.

Ich frage mich allgemein was die Leute bei WAR immer zu solchen Lore-/Emotionsstürmen treibt, wenn sie etwas von Expansion, Duellfunktion oder neuen Rassen lesen. *mit den Schultern zuckt*
Es war ja schon schlimm genug am Anfang, aber sich selbst nun Probleme machen..naja.


BTT: Expansion wäre gut. Neue Rassen ok..wäre was (Skaven wäre mal interessant). Aber was ich mir da wünsche wären Berufe, andere Waffen und Rüstungsmodels, einbischen Arbeit an der Grafik und vllt etwas interessanteres PvE. 
P.S. Alle die Rechtschreibfehler finden dürfen sie behalten.


----------



## Churchak (30. März 2010)

Weil das Warhammer Universum halt ned wie das WoW bzw SC Universum ne Ansammlung von geklauten Ideen ist deswegen! 
Die Welt ist seit 25 Jahren gewachsen und ständig weiter entwickelt worden,es haben sich viele sehr kreative Leute drüber Gedanken gemacht und Ideen entwickelt und umgesetzt,Geschichten und Bücher geschrieben usw da ist es halt ned so das da irgend nen MMO Entwickler einfach vorbei kommen kann und aus Orks und Untoten mal fix kleine Knuddelmonster macht die im Glitzerkostüm auf böse Monster jagt machen die aber auch irgednwo doch recht niedlich daherkommen. Und weils besser für den Verkauf ist die Geschichte der Welt so verbiegen das mans knacken hört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS das ich als Eisenbrecher jeden Tag nen Elfen zb Eidfreund zu geben habe ist schon hart am erträglichen und in meinen Augen schon hart am Lorebruch.Und das ist als Warhammerfan ned das einzige was einem bitter aufstossen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (31. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Weil das Warhammer Universum halt ned wie das WoW bzw SC Universum ne Ansammlung von geklauten Ideen ist deswegen!
> Die Welt ist seit 25 Jahren gewachsen und ständig weiter entwickelt worden,es haben sich viele sehr kreative Leute drüber Gedanken gemacht und Ideen entwickelt und umgesetzt,Geschichten und Bücher geschrieben usw da ist es halt ned so das da irgend nen MMO Entwickler einfach vorbei kommen kann und aus Orks und Untoten mal fix kleine Knuddelmonster macht die im Glitzerkostüm auf böse Monster jagt machen die aber auch irgednwo doch recht niedlich daherkommen. Und weils besser für den Verkauf ist die Geschichte der Welt so verbiegen das mans knacken hört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weils besser für den verkauf ist wurde warhammer in ner ab 12 version gebracht. also nix mit der harten warhammer welt.


----------



## Churchak (31. März 2010)

Viel Blut und grossen Titten im Spiel zeigen und p18 quasi als Werbeslogen vorsichher tragen macht aber auch ned den Frühling. Der Mittelweg muss halt gefunden werden.Das hat WAR für mich halbwegs, es ist zwar ned so düster geraten wie mans aus den Büchern/White Dwarf kennt allerdings auch meilen weit von der gutschigutschigu Welt anderer Spiele entfernt.
Auch wenn man es vom Flair her bei diversen Paarungen noch bedeutend besser hät hinbekommen können.


----------



## Wolfner (31. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Viel Blut und grossen Titten im Spiel zeigen und p18 quasi als Werbeslogen vorsichher tragen macht aber auch ned den Frühling. Der Mittelweg muss halt gefunden werden.Das hat WAR für mich halbwegs, es ist zwar ned so düster geraten wie mans aus den Büchern/White Dwarf kennt allerdings auch meilen weit von der gutschigutschigu Welt anderer Spiele entfernt.
> Auch wenn man es vom Flair her bei diversen Paarungen noch bedeutend besser hät hinbekommen können.



Aber warum hat man es dann nicht (wie alle anderen Warhammer-Spiele) ab 16 gemacht? 
Nene, da fiel die Lizenz leider der Konkurenzfähigkeits-Schere zum Opfer.

Man braucht WAR ja eigentlich nur mit Mark of Chaos vergleichen. Dann weiß man ungefähr was einem im MMORPG an Atmosphäre abgeht (auch wenn das Ganze noch weit von einer "freundlichen" Fantasywelt wie bei HdR oder WoW entfernt ist)


----------



## Miracolax (1. April 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Viel Blut und grossen Titten im Spiel zeigen und p18 quasi als Werbeslogen vorsichher tragen macht aber auch ned den Frühling.


Das Euch Alleinunterhaltern hier nicht langweilig wird...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei AoC kriegt man eben nicht nicht nur grossen Titten ständig und überall um die Ohren gehauen und das Blut fließt auch nicht nur literweise den Monitor runter. Bei den Finishing-Moves hat man zwar gewisse "Bluteffekte", aber die sind in der Cut-Version bis auf 2 auch nicht freigeschaltet. Aber, und das ist der eigentliche Punkt - das Flair und die Atmosphäre von AoC kommt halt dafür *wesentlich* authentischer rüber, denn obwohl fantasy-like ist in einer Zeit angesiedelt, die auch historisch gesehen nicht blut- und gewaltlos war (auch wenn man ein Spiel nicht nur auf sowas reduzieren sollte.) WAR tut nur so als ob und wirkt bestenfalls hässlich (von den Charakteren her), mit ein wenig dunkelmatschgrün und teilweise trostlos leeren Gegenden untermalt. Böse, hart und brutal ist was anderes, laut euren Aussagen soll die Lore ja im Kern auch nur aus Krieg und Gemetzel bestehen. Wenn das so ist, dann wurde es schlecht und lieblos umgesetzt, hingeklatscht passt wohl besser. Da kann dann noch nicht mal von einem Mittelweg die Rede sein. Ob eine Altersbeschränkung jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten - aber dem Flair hätte es sicher auch nicht unbedingt mehr geschadet.


----------



## Cold Play (1. April 2010)

1. toll würde mich freuen und dann guck ich vielleicht auch mal wieder rein
2. als ich diesen thread öffnete, dachte ich, ich wäre im hello kitty forum... alles rosa *würg* (oder ist das nur bei mir so?)

mfg

CP


----------



## Churchak (1. April 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Das Euch Alleinunterhaltern hier nicht langweilig wird...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm Euch Alleinunterhaltern klingt wie ihr Solo Zerger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na egal Schwamm drüber . *g* 

Das AoC authentischer rüber kommt mag ja auch daran liegen das diese Welt auf nem Buch basiert welche quasi auf unserer Erde spielt und die Entwickler bzw Weltdesiner quasi alle Freiheiten auf ihrer Seite hatten bzw die Grafiker halt einfach nur Geschichtsbücher durchblättern und sich Fantasyfilme/aus den Fenster/Reisebücher anschaun mussten um ihre Weltvorlage zu haben und nicht auf 25 Jahre TT achten mussten wo nen Grossteil von dem was im Spiel vorkommt schon beschrieben wurde und man besonders bei den Charmodelen ganz genaue Vorstellungen hat wie die auszusehn haben.Man könnt nun auch drauf hinweisen das es in AoC nur Menschen als Rasse zu Spielen gibt und und und.
AoC muss sich auch ned mit 400 Mann/Frau Schlachten befassen und dann noch halbwegs lauffähig sein weil das schlichtweg halt nie vorkommt .Klar das man da die Grafik mächtig aufbohrn kann wobei man ja lesen konnte das selbst die,im Verhältnis zu WAR, recht kleinen Schlachten die reinste Lag/Ruckelorgie waren.Aber um ehrlich zu sein sind das recht alte Infos meinerseits und mich würd es für die AoC Spieler freun wenn das Schnee von gestern wär.
Des weiteren ist es doch recht traurig das du in 1,5 Jahren WAR immer noch ned in der Lage bist an Infos zu kommen was du machen muss damit WAR bei dir "schärfer" dargestellt wird ,kleiner tip im Offiforum mal nach Grafikkarten einstellungen und ähnlichen suchen du wirst dann fündig ganz bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmmmm am ende bist du auch nur ned in der Lage selbige Infos umzusetzen ... hmmm ... neeeeeee ...... oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS Ich muss leider zu meinem Zug in den Osterurlaub kann also dir nimmer antworten wenn du dich über WAR nun weiter auskotzt aber du wirst es überleben bleib stark Kleiner und viel spass dir weiterhin dabei .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Cold Play der rosa Augenkrebs ist wohl nen Scherz wegen 1. April von den Buffianern


----------



## XXI. (1. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach würde die Paarung Waldelfen-Tiermenschen, am meisten Sinn machen. Man kann leicht eine Story integrieren und ein eigenes Gebiet zu der Paarung ist auch nicht so aufwendig wie Skaven, sie wenn sie integriert werden, schon eine eigene FRaktion sien müssten. Für Waldelfen und Tiermenschen gibt des desweiteren auch genügend Einheiten die man aus den TT übernehmen kann um neue Karrieren zu bilden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. April 2010)

Jap Tiermenschen/Waldelfen passen recht gut. Skaven hätten das Prob, dass sie Unterirdisch sind. Aber dennoch kann man sie auch umsetzen, da ihr Volk ja an sich "Zusammen" arbeitet. Zwar meistens aus eigen Nutzen ;p oder gegen Bezahlung aus Warpstein, aber dennoch eine Art Einheit bildet. Bretonen sind auch gut umsetztbar. Bei Untoten ist immer das Prob, dass eigentlich nur Vampire einen Freien Willen haben und die Nekromanten, was die Auswahl einschränkt. Man müsste schon nur diese Klassen Spielen können. Also halt Vampirclans und dann eben Pet Klasse, Tank mit Pet vielleicht, reinen Nahkämpfer (Strigi) und halt noch so eine Art Range DD, vielleicht mit oder ohne Pet. Aber an sich eben eher die "Meister" Klassen und die "Sklaven" als Pets halt. Auch sind Echsen ein Mögliches Volk, Söldner oder eben auch paar NSC Söldner oder keine wirkliche neue Fraktions Paarung, sondern eine Zusatz Fraktion die eben nochmal paar Klassen mit einwirft. Sowas ist alles möglich.

Das mit der Umsetzung ist aber wat anderes. Die Grafik selbst von WAR ist nicht zwingend das Problem, dass wirken ist es. Die Landschaften sind abgehackt und Zerklüftet, ziegen ein eine Gesamte und Zusammhängende Welt, die es dann doch nicht sein soll. Die Klassen mögen alle gut aus sehen und denkt mit Patch 1.3.4 Verschwinden auch die schlechten Rüstungen (gerade im Niedrigen Tier gibt es viele seltsame Umhänge, Rüstungen (Schwertmeister gehört mit dazu), wo es enorm auffällt). Aber dieses Flair von Warhammer kommt nicht rüber. Altdorf ist zu klein, um zu Wirken. Man hat das alles zusammen gepresst und der Palast wirkt, als tät er offen stehen und jeden reinlassen, vor einem Marktplatz, der direkt am Armeenviertel ist und die Feuerschule gleich mitten drin, sowie Chaoskulte, fast neben dem Sigmartempel, der eigentlich in einem etwas nobleren Viertel stehen soll und schonn kommt die Kaserne, in der alle Völker trainieren. Der Hafen wirkt auch net so hübsch, weil man net wirklich ans Wasser kann. Sondern so oben gelassen wird. Die NSC machen nix, die helfen nicht. Egal ob man gegen Skaven, Dämonen etc. kämpft. Die Laufen an einem vorbei, die Bevölkerung ignot auch die NSC. Es wirkt eben dadurch nicht Lebendig. Außerhalb wirkt es durch die oben genannte Landschaft net so toll und durch die aufbaus der PQ. Man hat überall Mobs, wie bei WOW und anderen Kollegen. Das wirkt nicht wirklich nach Fantasy Universum. Meine AoC ist da nicht zwingend besser (Die Landschaften sehen nur Stimmiger aus, die Städte ja eh und auch die Questhubs). Auch hier wirkt es bei WAR oft so, aus dem nichts heraus. 
Das ist und bleibt eben so ein Prob und mit großen neuer Expansion. Könnten sie eher die T4 Gebiete eben überarbeiten, da man solche Fehler dort umbauen kann und im T4 dann eben wirklich was neues machen kann. Einfach die welt dort schöner machen. Den PVE Lake vom RVR Lake komplett trennen, damit man im PVE eben ein Teil der Geschichte erzählen kann und erleben lassen kann und im RVR, eben dass RVR. Aber so ist die Welt nicht wirklich aufgebaut. RVR ist vom PVE getrennt, teilen sich aber ein Gebiet und spalten es in kleine Teile auf. Klar wollten sie überall Krieg haben und zeigen. Aber so wirkt es nicht, sondern wie ein Gebiet aus einem Guss. So wirkt es, ob es andere bezweckt war ist doch dabei egal. Man wechselt ja in der Zone, nicht die Zone. Also das man nach Gewissen Metern in eine neue PQ kommt und alles um die PQ, Boden usw. anders ausschaut. Das man eben alles um die PQ darauf abzielen lässt, ein neues Gefühl zu geben. Man ist eben von der Finnuval Ebene nun im Wald oder anders rum. Nein der Wald endet und fertig. Erst ist alles im Wald und dann nicht mehr. Dann hat man auf der einen Seite den Weißen Turm und auf der anderen irgendwas, was man noch nie zuvor gelesen hat.

Dazu muss ich auch mal sagen, dass niemand Mythic gezwungen hat Ultuhan umzusetzen. Weil das einfach dadurch so unpassend ist, wegen dem Mahlstrom. Es passt nicht das die Hochelfen ihre Insel Unverteidigt lassen. Die Glanzgarde ist aber überall, im Imperium und auf Ultuhan. Es ist und bleibt die Glanzgarde. Auch die Orks, wenn es die aus der RVR Fraktions sind, sind es die vom WB und seinem Kanonenschama. Meine es ist nichts unnormales das es Klans unter den Orks gibt und die sich unter einen WB versammeln. Aber wozu hat man Clans. Auch die Camps sehen alle so gleich aus. So wie bei GW einige der außenposten und die sind teilweise anders aufgebaut. Dort hat man immer diesen Dampfpanzer in der Mitte? Wo bitte haben Hochelfen diesen her, wenn sie doch dem Imperium helfen sollten weil es nicht genug Leute hat.
Denn Aufbau im T1-T3 brauch man nicht zwingend ändern. Aber im T4 sollte doch mehr im Lake passiern und im PVE auch möglich sein. Meine soll ja kein PVE Spiel werden, aber paar hübsche Questketten wo man mal was erlebt und nicht nur Questtexte lesen muss. Sowas kann man doch probieren. Auch SC, meine die haben jetzt dieses neue Konzept. Ich hoffe sie nutzen es. Dumm ist es nicht. Die wenigen die Gut sind behalten und der Rest umbauen und am besonderen WE zeigen. Aber dann sollten sie es auch wagen, die SC Komplett zu ändern. Weg vom Auch kills zählen, hin zum nur Missi zielt zählt für Siegpunkte. Dat kann man probieren. 
Auch ihre neue Ankündig liest sich einmal gut (Rüstungsfärbung, find ich gut das sie sowas mit ändern), aber dann auch wieder so unpassend. Das sie mit der Community enger zusammen arbeitet, dass sie ja jetzt mehr Preis gegeben haben etc. Bitte wozu sind Foren denn sonst da? Hatten die Vorher die Community nur reden lassen und mal gesagt, wir haben es gelesen und ok. Das liest sich, als würden die wie gesagt das erste MMO entwerfen und jetzt mitbekommen haben, dass die Community dafür wichtig ist und man mit ihn nun zusammen arbeitet. 

Also wenn sie ein Addon machen und neuer Content kommen soll, muss es schon besser geplant werden als der derzeitige Content. Vorallem auch darüber nach Gedacht werden, wie man mit Überzahl/Unterzahl umgeht (genug Vorschläge gibt es dazu), wie man mit Zeiten umgeht (ist beim PVP nunmal ein Problem), wie man die Welt aufbaut, was man als Quests anbietet (Player Killen ist keine Quest, dafür ist ein Killcollector wesentlich besser.). Also zu einem das sie besser auf ihre PQ, Kill collectoren und Questgeber zurückgreifen und alle drei ne Einheit Bilden lassen. PQs die Fortschritte belohnen, Quests die durch Fortschritte Freigeschlatet werden und Kill Collectoren die eben Player Kills zählen. So das man eben im RVR Lake bleiben kann und mit kämpfen kann, ohne dass man immer wieder zum Questgeber laufen muss. Das man gewisse Dinge einfach bekommt und andere Dinge nur dann, wenn man auch Quests dafür hat (aber je nach Zustand des Gebietes diese Quests anders sind). DAs wären denk ich nicht falsch und würde auch das Open RVR indirekt mit verbessern. Aber dafür müsste man eben auch mal das Open RVR in angriff nehmen und dort Veränderungen im Konzept durchführen. NSC anpassen usw. Sowas wäre schon ein toller Content. Wenn sie eben das bestehende T4 dadurch verändern, dass in den Lakes mehr ist als 2 Burgen und 4BOs, für die man 0815 Questreihen hat. Die haben extra dieses Tome gemacht, was an sich ja auch net schlecht ist. Aber sie nutzen es für Kille X Guildenleader usw. Das ist bissel Schade um das Tome, da kann man auch Open RVR damit interessanter gestlaten. Meine einmal entdecken (die Quest) ist vollständig durch das buch abgedeckt. Man bekommt Hintergrund Infos (wozu dann noch ne QuesT), bekommt dann noch XP als Bonus und hat eben diesen EIntrag Freigeschaltet. Hat man das Gebiet Freigeschaltet gibt es noch bissel mehr Infos und dann XP usw. Sowas könnte man auch einbauen. Also nicht sagen, das Tome ist perfekt und super, was es nicht ist. Sondern schauen das es doch gut ankommt, aber auch Dinge mehr ins Tome verlagern. Denn damit fällt die Erkundungs Quest vollständig weg und man hat sofort Erobern und Töten so zusagen, was man durch andere Dinge (PQ Kill Collectoren abdecken kann). Darum geht es eben. Das man nicht immer nur Versucht mit jedem Patch, was großes zu machen. Wo man auf Krampft Versucht im Endgame was zu schaffen. Sondern Streckenweise Dinge einführt, die nicht sofort greifen. Also eben Quests aus dem WC nimmt, die einfach nicht stilisch sind und verlagert. So das man später eben auf diesen Grundstock aufbauen kann. Nicht alles mit einem Patch versuchen, wo dann die hälfte Schief geht. Daher muss so ein großes Expansion, enorm überlegt sein. Man siehts ja an Blizzard, ihre Patchs lassen in letzter Zeit auch enorm nach, was die Qualität angeht. Meine die arbeiten halt an Cata, aber dennoch ist es schwach von Blizzard. Mythic muss da aufpassen, dass ihre Patches nicht immer so groß angekündigt werden und dann zu wenig bringen. Dann lieber weniger Vorher sagen, aber gezielte über Veränderungen und Probleme reden. Also weniger über Probleme reden, aber immer mal wieder groß über Zukunft labbern. Das geht auf dauer nicht.

Ein Expansion muss mehr sein als ein Patch deutlich mehr und ein neues Gebiet wäre dadurch unpassend, da es mit Land of Death sowas auch schon gab. Da muss mehr kommen. Da müssen teilweise auch Dinge geändert werden, an die sie sich nicht trauen. Man bekommt ja durch sowas auch bissel Geld rein, also kann man da auch etwas mehr ausgeben, als in einem Patch. Da kann man auch Konzepte ändern, die eben jetzt nicht aufgehen oder nicht aufgehen werden/können. Langzeit Motivation ist und bleibt da nunmal ein Problem. Überzahl/Unterzahl ist und bleibt immernoch ein Prob. Auch wenn es nicht zwingend derzeit besteht. Aber nur weil es jetzt nicht besteht, heißt es nicht dass es nicht da ist. Es kann wieder kommen, dass geht mit einem schlechten Patch enorm schnell. Das geht mit einem guten Patch aber genau so, dass viele zurück kommen und los zocken. Das kann auch durch Wochenenden, Feiertage, Ferien usw. Enorm schwanken. Uhrzeit noch gar keine Rede von. Also das es um 18:00 fsat nur Order gibt und 22:00 nur Destro oder anders herum. Also sowas ist doch nicht auszuschließen. Sowas gehört alles mit in ein Expansion. Ein neue Paarung hingegen. Ist zwar cool, hat was und kann enorm stimmig sein. Skaven die übelste Zerstörische Waffen haben für beide Seiten, Echsen die Schlangen herauf beschwören, Nekromanten die Zombies als Leibwächter haben oder eben Dryaden die aus einem Baumstamm hervor brechen etc. Aber nur neue Fraktion und bissel neue Tier Gebiete, verändern nichts an Problem. Sie lassen nur den Blick nicht mehr darauf fallen.
Deswegen muss da schon auch was her, was Hand und Fuß hat. Nur bissel neue Gebiete sind da nicht ausreichend genug. Doch ob sich Mythic an Konzepte traut, bezweifel ich noch. Obwohl man es nicht auschließen kann. Aber in ihren Briefen ist immer die Rede davon, dass sie tolles Planen. Das ihr SC Konzept ja ein voller Erfolg ist usw. DAs wirkt mir oft zu schön gerede. Auch dieses Interview, wo er über Warhammer redet. Man darf nicht so stark alles Hochloben. Man darf sein Produkt nicht schlecht reden. Aber man muss sagen, dass es auch Probleme gibt und man damit kämpft. DAs Gewisse Dinge ja nicht so geplant wurden und man daran gearbeitet hat und jetzt damit zufrieden ist, aber nicht wirklich Glücklich. Aber es klingt so, als wäre jeder Patch voller Erfolg, als wäre das SC System, genau das was die Community wollte, was sie brauchte und was für die Zukunft das beste ist. Es ist nicht schlecht, es muss nur genutzt werden und sowas kann man alles mit Expansions gut ausbauen. Konzept Anpassungen eben. Deswegen find ich es einen Klugen Schachzug von Blizzard die alte Welt zu ändern. Weil man damit eben Probleme beheben kann, die einem gewisse Digne im Nachhinein verbieten. 

Sowas wäre find ich ein Expansion Wert und dann tät ich es mir sogar kaufen. Aber bis jetzt ändern die Patches immer nur Teilstücke und werden nicht als solches gezeigt. Sie werden oft noch als Voll Geplant vorgestellt, voll durchdacht usw. Das wirkt nicht realitisch und lässt am Ende auch ein Expansion sehr schnell schwach aussehen. Weil man eh sagt, dat haben die schon vor über 1 Jahr gesagt mit als noch alles gelagt hat und die Burgen nur 1 Rampe hatten.


----------



## IceDogg (1. April 2010)

wie hier schon wild spekuliert wird, und am ende is wieder jeder enttäuscht, weils doch ned so umfangreich wird ^^


----------



## Thurgom (2. April 2010)

Wo Lizää Recht hat, hat er Recht !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (2. April 2010)

Wenn überhaupt neue Rassen eingeführt werden, gibt es ein viel schlimmeres Problem.

Angenommen die Zerstörung erhält die zusätzliche Rasse "Skaven". Würden dann nicht viele Ordi Chars auf einen anderen Server gehen und dort mit einem Skaven neu anfang? Oder ihre jetzigen Chars löschen. Das heisst,  es gibt ein riesen ungleichgewicht. Somit müsste man beide Rassen gleich Attraktiv machen. Und ihr wisst ja, wie gut darin Mythic ist "hüstel hüstel" (man denke an die Spalta Flut, im Vergleich zu den Slayern). Man darf gespannt sein.


PS: Golrik hat eindeutig zuviel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (2. April 2010)

Frage mich wieviele Leute plötzlich die Fraktion wechseln würden, wenn Skaven eine eigene bekämen :-B


----------



## Ankar (2. April 2010)

Mein Gildenleiter sagte:

Egal zu welcher Fraktion die Skaven gehören, wenn sie in War kommen bin ich eine Ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

